# Advanced Aikido: Arm Deflections in Randori



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2008)

[yt]iozcSk52jk8&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great find, Brian.  The arm deflection is something that most beginning students do during tai-sabaki to help cover up poor timing or movement.  It's amazing that the same movement or concept needs to be trained out of an individual and then retrained back into them.   I guess doing it with a purpose as opposed to a panic driven deflection makes all the difference.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 25, 2008)

Great Stuff!


----------



## Yari (Jul 1, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Great find, Brian. The arm deflection is something that most beginning students do during tai-sabaki to help cover up poor timing or movement. It's amazing that the same movement or concept needs to be trained out of an individual and then retrained back into them. I guess doing it with a purpose as opposed to a panic driven deflection makes all the difference.


 
anybody say full circle ;-)

/yari


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice clip Brian, training with multiple attackers is always a good thing!


----------



## ChingChuan (Aug 9, 2008)

It's interesting to see that it looks very similar to the deflections in Pencak Silat. 

Is this really taught as 'advanced' in aikido? After all, to me, being able to deflect an attack seems to be the most important basic skill...


----------



## Yari (Aug 11, 2008)

ChingChuan said:


> ...Is this really taught as 'advanced' in aikido? After all, to me, being able to deflect an attack seems to be the most important basic skill...


 
No and yes. Deflecting is a part of Aikido, and so is "standing your ground". 95% of the time you "deflect", either by taking the "energi" in and pushing it back or you take out the energi of the attck and then use the off balance.

I'm thinking that what makes this advance is the pratices of continues flow between oppenents. Showing that deflesting and placing yourself compared to another attacker is advanced.

/yari


----------

